# Real Government abuse



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A DEA Agent stopped at a ranch in Texas and talked to an old rancher.
He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown
drugs." The rancher... said, "okay, but don't go into that field over
there...", as he pointed out the location. The DEA Agent verbally
exploded and said, "look mister, I have the authority of the federal
government with me!" Reaching into his rear back pocket, the arrogant
officer removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher.
"See this f***** badge?! This badge means I can go wherever I want...
On any land! No questions asked, no answers given! Do you understand
old man?!"

The rancher kindly nodded, apologized, and went about his chores.
Moments later the rancher heard loud screams, he looked up and saw the
DEA agent running for his life, being chased by the ranchers big Santa
Gertrudis Bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on
the officer, and it was likely that he'd sure enough get gored before
he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The old rancher
threw down his tools, ran as fast as he could to the fence, and yelled
at the top of his lungs......

"YOUR BADGE! SHOW HIM YOUR F***** BADGE!"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

must have been an east coast liberal


----------

